# wall mount 65' TV perpendicularly?



## coyote2 (Nov 27, 2021)

I need a full-motion wall mount for a 65" TV that rotates so the TV is *perpendicular* to the wall (at least a 90 degree angle, optimally to about an 110 degree angle, since it'll be obstructed in the direction behind the TV).

I've spent many hours on the phone to mount manufacturers and can't find one; many swivel but don't extend half of 65" from the wall. 

The TV is 53 pounds, an LG OLED65A1AUA.AUS 
VESA Mounting Standard 300x200
I'll want the TV edge very close to wall.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mplsDIYDude (Nov 27, 2021)

just searched my amazon purchases, this might work. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WL0I1I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
*Cheetah Mounts APSAMB 32-55" LCD TV Wall Mount Bracket with Full Motion Swing Out Tilt & Swivel Articulating Arm for Flat Screen Flat Panel*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

That’s going to require at least 3 sheetrock anchors. Maybe 4 …


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

It would appear that THIS mount will give you the motion you are looking for.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I just finished installing a 65” TV and I’d feel pretty uncomfortable doing so on a mount that could extend out far enough to be able to rotate the TV 90 degrees. The torque trying to break off the mount is going to be significant and drooping is going to be a problem with the materials that go into most mounts. I could see doing it if the TV was going to be left in the extended position permanently, but not for moving it in and out all the time. But if I was going to do that, I’d do some sort of permanent mount possibly hanging from the ceiling instead.

I was looking at a high quality motorized mount for that TV that I just installed, but then I got the price, which was going to be way more than the cost of the TV.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Half-fast eddie said:


> That’s going to require at least 3 sheetrock anchors. Maybe 4 …


I would never mount something that heavy only using drywall anchors. If you can't catch studs, cut out drywall and add plywood backing.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

rjniles said:


> I would never mount something that heavy only using drywall anchors. If you can't catch studs, cut out drywall and add plywood backing.


I'm fairly sure that comment you quoted was intended as sarcasm. At least, I hope that it was.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

SPS-1 said:


> It would appear that THIS mount will give you the motion you are looking for.
> 
> View attachment 673948


Agreed, this would do it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Coyote - after you get it all said and done, please come back with some photos and a brief description of how you did it. Apparently, this is avery unique request and you could be the guinea pig to figure it out for us.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Chris616 said:


> I'm fairly sure that comment you quoted was intended as sarcasm. At least, I hope that it was.


I’m fairly sure it was too.


----------



## coyote2 (Nov 27, 2021)

A million thanks to everyone for their replies!



mplsDIYDude said:


> this might work. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WL0I1I/


I see that extends 26" from the wall, which isn't enough for my crazy plan.



SPS-1 said:


> It would appear that THIS mount will give you the motion you are looking for.


OMG, Eureka, you have found it!! I'm in love with that mount!
(That was the one company I hadn't reached yet because they aren't open until Monday.)

I am_ sooo_ happy!



Deja-vue said:


> Agreed, this would do it.


Thank you for checking, Deja-vue!



Chris616 said:


> I just finished installing a 65” TV and I’d feel pretty uncomfortable doing so on a mount that could extend out far enough to be able to rotate the TV 90 degrees. The torque trying to break off the mount is going to be significant and drooping is going to be a problem with the materials that go into most mounts. I could see doing it if the TV was going to be left in the extended position permanently, but not for moving it in and out all the time.


I'd googled enough that I was concerned about droop. I was hoping to not just leave it in position permanently, but you're right I should and mostly can.

I wonder if droop can be adjusted for. The product page only mentions "tilt, swivel, and extend", but the manual promises an additional axis, Level, which can be adjusted but just +-5 degrees.

Thank goodness for this forum. When I called manufacturers, it wasn't easy for the people I reached to understand what I needed. To be honest, because of my disability I can't actually DIY this by myself, I plan to hire a pro installer. Hopefully with their experience it'll be done right.



John Smith_inFL said:


> Coyote - after you get it all said and done, please come back with some photos and a brief description of how you did it. Apparently, this is a very unique request and you could be the guinea pig to figure it out for us.


Thank you very much for asking, I absolutely will! (I always followup when forums help me, it also helps me if I forget details later.)

I had no idea how unusual my plan was until I tried to find a mount for it!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

coyote2 said:


> I'd googled enough that I was concerned about droop.


I am figuring you can pretty much count on it.
If you can't get adjustment in the direction you need (and I don't think you can), maybe put a couple of washers behind each of the bottom mounting screws into the wall.
And, of course, those screws have to find studs.


----------



## coyote2 (Nov 27, 2021)

SPS-1 said:


> I am figuring you can pretty much count on it.
> If you can't get adjustment in the direction you need (and I don't think you can), maybe put a couple of washers behind each of the bottom mounting screws into the wall.
> And, of course, those screws have to find studs.


Thank you very much, the washers on the bottom trick sounds good!

And I just realized that my 65" TV won't be 65" wide (wow I feel stupid), but 'only' 57" wide (half of which is only 28.5") so I won't need to use the full 40" extension of the mount, which should help somewhat with the droop problem.


----------



## johnmills1 (9 mo ago)

coyote2 said:


> Thank you very much, the washers on the bottom trick sounds good!
> 
> And I just realized that my 65" TV won't be 65" wide (wow I feel stupid), but 'only' 57" wide (half of which is only 28.5") so I won't need to use the full 40" extension of the mount, which should help somewhat with the droop problem.


Did you manage to get your situation sorted in the end?

Now looking into the same thing as you, with the TV mount being perpendicular to the seating area and aiming for a 55"-ish TV


----------



## coyote2 (Nov 27, 2021)

johnmills1 said:


> Did you manage to get your situation sorted in the end?
> 
> Now looking into the same thing as you, with the TV mount being perpendicular to the seating area and aiming for a 55"-ish TV


Thank you very much for asking, John. Here's a photo:








I chose the Mount-It MI-372; the pros I had install it said I wouldn't see any droop, and I don't think I have.


----------

